# i harvested one plant, but now smells like hay



## sirsmokealot (Apr 7, 2006)

like the title says, what does this mean? and how would i go about bringing the glourious smell back to what i know and love? some background, i harvested 3 days ago, there hanging upside down in a closet. they were bagseed, just wanted to try my hand at growing. thanks


----------



## Insane (Apr 7, 2006)

Well if it smells like hay that means it's drying too fast. That means that maybe the room is a bit too warm. The closet is good to keep it dark, but keep in mind that to dry bud properly it needs to be in a cool, dry area as well.

The bad news is that if it smells like hay now, it might not be possible to bring back that glorious smell we all know and love.


----------



## sirsmokealot (Apr 7, 2006)

aawww thats depressing...


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

tell me about it, I just hung one of my smaller ones, and of course promptly dryed it and and am in the process of gettin' high! The rest are all hanging, then in the bag, then hopefully if I get it right, i'll be smoking that glorius smelling weed!!!  No Hick and GanjaGuru...I know they have to go in the jar to get the full effect. Mayo anyone?


----------

